# Feeding Pumpkin



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I would discard the stringey guts (keep seeds for yourself, of course). Then you have to peel the skin off leaving the thick light orange part. Place in a bowl with a splash of water and nuke it until soft. Mash. You probably can put it through a food processor to really get it smooth.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks! I might try that with the bits I cut out of my pumpkin when I carve it.... and see if she actually likes the stuff. And if she does I might just go get her her own pumpkin.

Can I freeze it after it's nuked and mashed for future use?


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes! I buy canned for Luce - she goes crazy for it. I mix it with her dry food for an extra treat. She is a mpoo, so I split the can in 3 parts - 1 for the fridge, 2 for the freezer. I try to give it to her 3x per week or so.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I freeze a combination of canned pumpkin and unsweetened applesauce in mini-muffin tins and keep a zipper bag-full in the freezer to use as needed.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Luce said:


> Yes! I buy canned for Luce - she goes crazy for it. I mix it with her dry food for an extra treat. She is a mpoo, so I split the can in 3 parts - 1 for the fridge, 2 for the freezer. I try to give it to her 3x per week or so.


How much to you give her at one time? I'm also trying to get hold of some for my two (not having much success here so probably going the fresh route rather than canned).


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I found this:


> *Dog diarrhea and constipation*: Pumpkin has high fiber and water content, which are good for correcting and preventing constipation in dogs, plus can help bulk up your dog’s stool. Start with feeding your dog 1 or 2 tablespoons of pureed pumpkin a day, depending on your dog’s size. Pumpkin may not help your dog with diarrhea or constipation if there is an underlying medical condition. Call your veterinarian for advice if the diarrhea or constipation persists.


Source: Feeding Your Dog Pumpkin

Right now I mix about 2 tablespoons into my spoo's food every day, twice a day. He has a sensitive stomach, and every once in a while gets the runs. It always seems to do the trick.


----------

